# Yorkshire Martyrs Catholic College, Bradford - May 2017



## degenerate (Jul 27, 2017)

Yorkshire Martyrs Catholic College, in Westgate Hill Street, Tong closed in the summer of 2010 and left behind a 49-year legacy. The school came into being in the form of a boys school, Cardinal Hinsley Grammar, and a girls school, Margaret Clitherow Grammar, in 1961.

The girls’ school was initially run at a villa at St Joseph’s College and the boys’ school opened as an annexe to St Bede’s in an abandoned primary school in Thornton. Three years later the schools moved on to the existing site of Yorkshire Martyrs. A joint sixth-form centre opened in 1974 before a merger seven years later.





























Found this under the stage.













































Thanks for looking.


----------



## mookster (Jul 27, 2017)

Bit knackered but still there, which is something I was wondering recently.


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 27, 2017)

Quite shabby but I like your shots.


----------



## radiostar78 (Jul 30, 2017)

Good photos, when did it close?


----------



## Rubex (Jul 30, 2017)

Great pictures degenerate


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 5, 2017)

Bonus swimming pool trashed but still worthy of a look!

Thanks!


----------



## HughieD (Aug 5, 2017)

Great set. Loved the pool shots in particular.


----------

